#  >  > Business, Marketing, Advertising, Finance >  >  > Business Management & Administration >  >  > Agriculture & Green Technology >  >  IS genetic engineering the only way to increase food production?

## Bhavya

Hello Folks,

Genetic engineering is commonly use in agriculture technology to increase the food production.
However it's one of the powerful method to increase the food production quantity according to the need of world population.


Do we have any other better method to increase food production?

----------


## Moana

> Hello Folks,
> 
> Genetic engineering is commonly use in agriculture technology to increase the food production.
> However it's one of the powerful method to increase the food production quantity according to the need of world population.
> 
> 
> Do we have any other better method to increase food production?


No, it is not. It is only one of the tools we can use to increase food production. However, it is a powerful tool that will significantly increase our ability to produce the quantities of food that our growing world population will need. There are certain methods that can be used!

----------

